# Anyone near Redlands/San Bernardino



## xstandupx (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey what's going on!
I'm new to the whole road bike thing (came from a BMX background). I just moved to Yucaipa like a week ago from Sacramento. I went to the Redlands Bicycle Classic last weekend and met a few good people. I'm seriously in the need of a job so if anyone has any ideas for me or knows of anyone hiring let me know! Hope to see you all at local races etc.

Brady


----------

